# Slingbox vs GenieGo/GenieGo2?



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Other than price (and I don't know what DTV charges for a GenieGo2) what are the advantages and disadvantages of a Slingbox vs. a GenieGo or GenieGo2?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

GG (either 1 or 2) includes 5 clients for free. . . PC, IOS (iPhone or iPad), some Androids, Mac.

Not all SB allow you to copy to the mobile device. GG allows transcoding / copying to the mobile device or streaming from your DVRs.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It is much easier to advise you given some scenarios. While one or the other claim to have a certain feature, it may not work the way you expect so giving usage examples will probably yield much better targeted answers.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

harsh said:


> It is much easier to advise you given some scenarios. While one or the other claim to have a certain feature, it may not work the way you expect so giving usage examples will probably yield much better targeted answers.


Good point. For me, the usage would be basically watching TV from a hotel or on the road. I currently have a Dish sling and it lets me see my DVR and schedule and watch either live TV or anything on the DVR exactly as if I was sitting in front of my TV/DVR, including deleting recordings, scheduling recordings, etc. It does not allow me to download programs to my PC or iPad. I plan on moving back to DTV and a Genie system and I am debating what is the best solution for remote viewing.


----------



## daniloni (Jul 31, 2013)

For live TV, sling is way better. For downloading recorded shows onto your mobile device, go with GenieGo. If you want to schedule recordings on your DVR, you would use the DirecTV app or the DirecTV website, not the GenieGo or Slingbox.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

daniloni said:


> For live TV, sling is way better. For downloading recorded shows onto your mobile device, go with GenieGo. If you want to schedule recordings on your DVR, you would use the DirecTV app or the DirecTV website, not the GenieGo or Slingbox.


When you download a recorded show onto your PC or iPad, does it remove it from the DVR? I assume it's a "move" and not a "copy?"


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right, Sling is best if you have a good Internet connection and don't have to worry about data limits. In some of the hotels I've been in, wifi can be spotty at best. In that case, downloading programs for viewing locally works better.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

fudpucker said:


> When you download a recorded show onto your PC or iPad, does it remove it from the DVR? I assume it's a "move" and not a "copy?"


No, it keeps it on the DVR. When you delete something from the DVR, it's removed from the GenieGo itself. The GenieGo just transcodes a program and stores it in memory, which is then downloaded to a device for a 30 day period.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Right, Sling is best if you have a good Internet connection and don't have to worry about data limits. In some of the hotels I've been in, wifi can be spotty at best. In that case, downloading programs for viewing locally works better.


If you have a good internet connection while out of home and only want to stream content to your smartphone or tablet, seems to me GG vs. Sling should be 6 of one, half dozen of the other. I've never used a Sling, but I've had great success streaming GenieGo out of home. Can't imagine Sling being any better in that regard, up to tablet size.

If you want to download content to view on your smartphone or tablet, GG is great for that. You will have to download prior to leaving your home network, however.

If you want to display downloaded content on a hotel TV, GG copies may not have enough resolution. I'm not sure what the resolution of Sling copies are, but GG transcodes are better suited to a tablet-sized screen.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If you already have a standlone Sling you can continue to use it with a DIRECTV receiver just like you can with Dish. You could also get a GenieGo to supplement the Sling to allow you to download/copy recorded content to your portable device to use when you don't have a good enough internet connection for Sling.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

daniloni said:


> If you want to schedule recordings on your DVR, you would use the DirecTV app or the DirecTV website, not the GenieGo or Slingbox.


For even casual DVR maintenance, the DIRECTV website and GG are relatively useless.

The DIRECTV app works as a remote control and probably needs to be used in conjunction with the GG to create streamable recordings. None of the DIRECTV solutions are particularly effective for channel surfing remotely while the Slingbox can do pretty much everything (albeit with the itty bitty DIRECTV on-screen guide).

The major downside to place shifting with the GG is that whatever you watch must be recorded or recording and setting that up is neither automatic nor trivial.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> The major downside to place shifting with the GG is that whatever you watch must be recorded or recording and setting that up is neither automatic nor trivial.


[SNIP]

However, it is pretty trivial. For sports, I'll set up 1 hour manual recordings so if streaming crashes, I don't have to start over from the beginning.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> However, it is pretty trivial. For sports, I'll set up 1 hour manual recordings so if streaming crashes, I don't have to start over from the beginning.


How do you deal with the game starting or ending on a different channel?

How do you surf?

Have they implemented trick play for streaming OOH yet?

I consider all of these capabilities as important to viewing (both in-home and remote) but acknowledge that some may say otherwise so as not to violate doctrine.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

harsh said:


> How do you deal with the game starting or ending on a different channel?
> 
> How do you surf?
> 
> ...


1) I've never had a game start and / or end on a different channel.
2) I don't surf. . . I watch what I want to watch.
3) No trickplay, but name one streamer that has trickplay that's as smooth as a dvr. Netflix streaming takes so much it's not worth it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> 1) I've never had a game start and / or end on a different channel.


It happens a lot on the Left Coast where games start later in the day.


> 2) I don't surf. . . I watch what I want to watch.


I hate watching commercials so surfing is something I like to be able to do.


> 3) No trickplay, but name one streamer that has trickplay that's as smooth as a dvr. Netflix streaming takes so much it's not worth it.


Slingbox does a reasonable job of trick play. It reacts almost as fast as an HR22 in many cases.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

Steve said:


> If you have a good internet connection while out of home and only want to stream content to your smartphone or tablet, seems to me GG vs. Sling should be 6 of one, half dozen of the other. I've never used a Sling, but I've had great success streaming GenieGo out of home. Can't imagine Sling being any better in that regard, up to tablet size.


I have both a GenieGo 1 and a Slingbox Solo, I can tell you, the differences are night and day for streaming.

The Slingbox works, every single time. About half the time, GenieGo does nothing for me. The Slingbox is live and the GenieGo is recorded.

The Slingbox picture quality is head and shoulders above GenieGo. At max resolution text in something like the score box of a sporting event is illegible on the GenieGo app, perfectly fine on the Slingbox.

I do wish I could my money back for the GenieGo, but I do use it to offload shows every now and then. It works well enough for that, though again, the PQ being SD it's still not a great experience.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dualsub2006 said:


> The Slingbox picture quality is head and shoulders above GenieGo. At max resolution text in something like the score box of a sporting event is illegible on the GenieGo app, perfectly fine on the Slingbox.


All I can say is streaming to my iPhone and iPad was working like a champ up until I left DIRECTV end of April. No connection problems in the 3-4 different locations I used it. PQ was softer on my retina display iPad Air, but more than acceptable. I thought PQ on my granddaughter's iPad mini (non-retina) and my retina iPhone 5 was excellent, however. If the plan is to connect the client device to a hotel TV, I would not recommend GG unless they offer a higher quality transcode option at some point in the future.

Based on your comment, sounds to me like Slingbox takes advantage of a good connection and automatically increases streaming PQ, if possible. GG does that to a certain extent, but only up to a maximum of about 1200 kbps, by my estimate, hence the "SD" picture quality.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> For even casual DVR maintenance, the DIRECTV website and GG are relatively useless.


and this is based on what experience? I know is not personal?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

dualsub2006 said:


> I have both a GenieGo 1 and a Slingbox Solo, I can tell you, the differences are night and day for streaming.
> 
> The Slingbox works, every single time. About half the time, GenieGo does nothing for me. The Slingbox is live and the GenieGo is recorded.
> 
> ...


It's nice to see an objective comparison from someone who has the products to compare.

Maybe the best way to sum it up is as follows:

If the majority of viewing is offline and you think of a grab and go product (albeit with some time to download at home), GG is the way to go.

If all the viewing is online but remote, Slingbox is the way to go.

But if you need both features, then GG will serve you well assuming you don't want to buy both devices. dualsub2006 seems to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> and this is based on what experience? I know is not personal?


What does your personal experience tell you you can do with the DIRECTV website in terms of DVR maintenance?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> What does your personal experience tell you you can do with the DIRECTV website in terms of DVR maintenance?


Because I have the system and I can use it, unlike you that rely on hearsay


----------



## daniloni (Jul 31, 2013)

harsh said:


> For even casual DVR maintenance, the DIRECTV website and GG are relatively useless.


You can schedule recordings rather easily on the website and the DTV app, which is the most important feature. I agree that it would be nice to have other features, such as deleting recordings. Anyway, it was in response to the poster who asked whether Slingbox or GG were better for scheduling recordings.


----------



## daniloni (Jul 31, 2013)

Steve said:


> If you have a good internet connection while out of home and only want to stream content to your smartphone or tablet, seems to me GG vs. Sling should be 6 of one, half dozen of the other. I've never used a Sling, but I've had great success streaming GenieGo out of home. Can't imagine Sling being any better in that regard, up to tablet size.


The currently available slingbox models stream in HD up to 8200 kbps (assuming sufficient upload and download bandwidth) so, yes, for straight streaming it is much better than GenieGo which streams in SD at 1200 kbps. Of course if you think that you're going to download to your device for offline viewing, that's a totally different story.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

daniloni said:


> The currently available slingbox models stream in HD up to 8200 kbps (assuming sufficient upload and download bandwidth) so, yes, for straight streaming it is much better than GenieGo which streams in SD at 1200 kbps. Of course if you think that you're going to download to your device for offline viewing, that's a totally different story.


For me, 1200 kbps provides more than acceptable PQ for a phone or 7"-9" tablet. For those devices, the Genie go is as useful for my streaming needs as a Slingbox would be. While I wish it was sharper, I'm not looking to count blades of grass on my iPad Air, just to enjoy the show I'm watching.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RAD brought up a good point in another thread. When you use a Slingbox, that receiver is not available for local viewing by someone at home. Unless, of course, they want to watch what you're watching.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

I have both. Slingbox is better for streaming, I have 6MB upload and can get around 3-4mbps on 4G. It is a lot better than the GG.

GG is great for bad network areas or download limits. I do like the GG streaming controls better than Slingbox though.

For DVR control, it is mixed. I use the DTV app to schedule all recordings, search works great, much easier than using the receiver. To do any deletes or series management, I use the Slingbox as the app doesn't have that ability.

If you don't need to download shows or watch on slow networks, most hotels are slow with everyone using it, then go with the Slingbox.

I find myself using the GG more than the Slingbox. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Nice review! Thanks for sharing. 

For those wondering, GG2 is functionally identical, except it has one light on the front panel and shows prepare faster than real-time. Also, unlike the GG1, you can connect your GG2 via co-ax, just as if it was another DIRECTV STB.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> Because I have the system and I can use it, unlike you that rely on hearsay


I asked you to share what you know, not why you know it.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSQZoHmrVpY
Just in case you want to know how to set it up on a PC and how it works.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> I asked you to share what you know, not why you know it.


are you serious??????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

